# What's old is new again.....



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2017)

http://www.sugarcayne.com/2017/03/schwinn-lemon-peeler/


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2017)

I think they are already sold out too. I tried to pick up 10 of em and couldn't find one.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2017)

I like my $88.0 BFKs more. Looks like the same frame. Springer right this time


----------

